# Testudo Tortoise Not Eating



## rjfranklin19 (May 12, 2015)

About a month ago I bought a "Russian Testudo" tortoise from Petsmart. They claim he is 10 months old, but I'm not sure.. His shell is about 4.5 inches long from head to tail. I live in Yosemite National Park, and I'm a little iffy on going out and picking weeds for him. The lady at Petsmart told me that feeding him kale would be the best bet.

Well, almost a month later and he has stopped eating. Yesterday he barely took a few bites of his food, today he hasn't eaten anything at all. Does anyone have any suggestions as to what is going on or what I can do?

As of today he seems to have become very weak. He is barely moving, and just sleeping all day. When he does move, he only takes a step and then lays his head down very slowly wherever he is and KO's.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (May 12, 2015)

How are you keeping him? Temperature, bulb, lights, substrate? Can you post a picture? 

They misinformed you about his age. Undoubtedly about other things. Kale is good as part of a varied diet.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 12, 2015)

Hello, and a very warm welcome to Tortoise Forum to you and your little Russian.
He is probably several years old, and you can't just feed kale.
How would you get on eating just potatoes?
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
Have a look at this care sheet to see what else you may need to change.
We will need more information to be able to help.


----------



## Jodie (May 12, 2015)

What temps and humidity are you keeping him at. Unfortunately pet stores give very bad information on care for tortoises. Read the care guide and ask any questions you have. Hope we can help you turn things around for your little guy.


----------



## rjfranklin19 (May 13, 2015)

During the day I have two lights on. A UVA and a UVB bulb. The substrate I'm using is Repti Bark, and I'm unsure about the humidity.

Yesterday in between his neck and right arm looked like it started swelling up. This morning, his head is as far out as it can go and his neck looks very swollen.
Is he dying?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 13, 2015)

Yes, he is very swollen. I think a trip to the vet is in order for this tortoise, and just as quickly as possible. There's a good vet in Davis:

Exotics Service Veterinarians
UC Davis Small Animal Hospital
Davis, CA 95616
Tel: (530) 752-1393
Tel: (530) 752-0186 emergency


----------



## Jodie (May 13, 2015)

I don't know what to tell you at this point. I would get this tortoise in a warm soak and to the vet. @Tom @Yvonne G can you help here?


----------



## Jodie (May 13, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Yes, he is very swollen. I think a trip to the vet is in order for this tortoise, and just as quickly as possible. There's a good vet in Davis:
> 
> Exotics Service Veterinarians
> UC Davis Small Animal Hospital
> ...


You beat me to the tag. Thank you.


----------



## Tom (May 13, 2015)

This tortoise is at least 4-5 years old and possibly much older. Its a wild caught import. They typically come in with all sorts of parasites and health problems. Some make it and some don't.

What kind of UV bulb are you using? The coil types sometimes burn their eyes which basically shuts them down.

Kale only for an entire month could be a part of your problem too. Small amounts of kale as part of a varied diet once in a while is a good thing. Nothing but kale all day every day is bad. This could be a nutritional problem.

How warm does his basking spot get daily? How long does the heat lamp stay on?

I wish you had found us first. Here are some threads that should help:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread...or-other-herbivorous-tortoise-species.107734/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/


----------

